# I've found my calling...



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

...to be a proffesional pumpkin carver 

Last years masterpiece :001_tt2: held together with numerous pins due to over zealous carving









And this years...









thought i'd post it here cause it's a ratteh! (also in general chat!)


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Aawwww how lovely you clever lady you :smilewinkgrin: i love the Rattie i want, i want Lol xx


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

hehe thank you! 

i used a stencil on google but i cant find the link now...


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Aawwww how lovely you clever lady you :smilewinkgrin: i love the Rattie i want, i want Lol xx


aww thank you. I owe you rep - i've been doleing it out too much today


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

champagneannie said:


> aww thank you. I owe you rep - i've been doleing it out too much today


No honestly though they are fantastic :thumbup:what you should do is make a few and sell them to a shop i think you would make a few quid !! i for one would sure buy 2 ! Brilliant ! :smilewinkgrin: xx


----------



## victoriaj (Oct 21, 2009)

wow they are brill!!
have a friend who carves witches and stuff into hers .......... i struggle carving a face lol!!!


----------

